# Raise Your Banners - Political music festival, 5th to 11th November, Bradford



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2007)

A nice little festival up in Bradford.



> Celebrating the power of political music and campaigning arts. Giving voice to struggles for liberation, equality and justice, in defence of the environment, and for a better world.



Programme;
http://www.raiseyourbanners.org/programme.html
I see Chumbawamba are playing...


----------



## october_lost (Oct 15, 2007)

Missed the 7th with David Rovics, but this bit looks good



> Friday 9th November 7:30
> Oysterband, Chumbawamba, Dick Gaughan, Tracey Curtis
> with MC Nick Toczek
> Tickets £15 from St George's Hall booking office 01274 432000
> Page 6 of 14


----------

